# Mules anyone?



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)

Anyone else think that mules are beautiful? I especially like the tall red ones. Must be the ears. Never had a desire to own a horse, but if I did, I'd pick a mule instead.  

 

Young mule and its mama (horse)



Anyone here ever own one?   Ride down the Grand Canyon on one?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 18, 2016)

They're beautiful Nancy.  They look just as pretty as "regular" horses.

What the heck;  Even Clarke Gable had ears that stuck out.   The wags said that Gable looked like a car coming down the street

with both doors open.


----------



## jujube (Oct 18, 2016)

My great-grandfather had a mule named Bessie, who was the meanest animal alive.  She wouldn't bite Pa, but she'd try her darndest to bite anyone who came within ten feet of her stall.  We kids were scared to death of her.

Factoid: if the animal is the offspring of a male horse and a female donkey, it's called a "hinny".


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)

jujube said:


> My great-grandfather had a mule named Bessie, who was the meanest animal alive.  She wouldn't bite Pa, but she'd try her darndest to bite anyone who came within ten feet of her stall.  We kids were scared to death of her.



That's interesting, Jujube.  I figured they would be more even-tempered than horses.  I think they tend to be calmer, in general, than horses, don't startle as easy, more sure-footed.  I suppose every animal species has its outliers.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)

Falcon said:


> ...What the heck;  Even Clarke Gable had ears that stuck out.   The wags said that Gable looked like a car coming down the street
> with both doors open.


I guess that's why I always liked Clark Gable too---because of his ears.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm sure everyone here remembers Dolly the sheep, but did you know scientists at the University of Idaho successfully cloned a mule? Born on May 4, 2003, _Idaho Gem _was the first member of the horse family to be cloned. This is a short clip taken of him back then.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2016)

I think all animals are beautiful! :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 18, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think all animals are beautiful! :love_heart:



"Love, love me, do.  You know I love you..." layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2016)

:lol: Nancy, in their own way!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 19, 2016)

Mules are Peculiar

Baxter Black is a cowboy poet, former large animal veterinarian and entertainer.


----------



## MN Ryder (Oct 20, 2016)

Mules are very much different from a horse, they are very sure footed, can pack a good load, protect your stock from predators, can be sweet, can be a pain in the a##, and I admit to being a better person for owning one. Our Raymond is on the left side of this picture, he does all of the above & loves to be ridden.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for posting Ryder.   Raymond is one of those tall red ones I was talking about in the first post.   He is pretty.  Is he stubborn? 

Btw, I'm a better person for owning goats.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds a mule might make!
 A little more donkey and less horse?   Maybe one of the downsides?     (Repeated at slow speed at the end, just for fun I guess.)






And what a lovely fence.   Makes mine look good.


----------



## MN Ryder (Oct 20, 2016)

Raymond isn't very stubborn, it's more like I have to figure out why he does what he does (if that makes sense).  Mules do some peculiar things, like the time when he was left behind in a fenced pasture, he just rolled under the fence & joined the rest of his herd (or he might jump or go through the fence).  In the mountains when we turn him loose to graze after carrying packs all day he spends his time patrolling the perimeter of our camp area.  The horses will stay in close & feed while he is doing his thing.  At home if we don't take him with us, he'll bang his hoof on a gate to vent some of his frustration.  Either way, he likes his head scratched & inner ears rubbed.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2016)

Ryder, thanks for the stories.  The more you describe Raymond, the more I think I'd like him.  I like animals with "personality."  If I were only a little younger.... might get one. 

 Does he make sounds anything like that video above?  Assuming you have to trim hooves, does he cooperate with that?


----------



## MN Ryder (Oct 20, 2016)

He's good with the hoofs & has a heck of a bray, pure mule!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 20, 2016)

MN Ryder said:


> He's good with the hoofs & has a heck of a bray, pure mule!



Well,you learn something new every day! My donkey has the loudest bray known to man,but my mule (hinny,actually) never made a peep. I just thought mules didn`t bray.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2016)

Grand Canyon Mule Ride in 3 parts.   (Nice mix of current and historical information)
South rim mule tour to Phantom Ranch.  Narrated by Wilfred Brimley

Part I (14 minutes)





 
Part II (14 minutes)

Part III (first 9 minutes)

Yes I watched the whole thing.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 21, 2016)

My dad served with the Field Artillery in WWII.  He had been born and raised on a farm and had only completed 6th grade.  But, he could handle mules.  He ended up spending most of the war in Austria and Czechoslovakia with the mule trains pulling field cannons and packing ammo.  The mules could pull the heavy loads through the mountains and go places mechanized equipment could not.  We had horses around as I was growing up.  Those were my Granddad's.  My Dad said he could never get along with a horse.  They weren't nearly as smart as mules and were much lazier.  I never got along with either!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the story, GO-Man! 

WWII   U S  Army drafts Missouri mules, 1943.







Soldiers of 99th Field Artillery try to train Army mules, Ft. Lewis, Washington, October 16, 1940 (Silent)   
(Pulling of tails would seem rather counter-productive to me. )


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 22, 2016)

Robotic Mule - 2012 (Creepy!  And why no ears? ) 
The Legged Squad Support System, or LS3, demonstration was a performance test of a pack mule prototype.

Must confess I was skeptical watching this video.   Looks like just another man toy to me.  






More searching found this...

Marines' LS3 robotic mule too loud for real-world combat.  "Five years and $42 million later, the project is shelved."  

Another video with sound


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 23, 2016)

Nacho Dinero - The Spotted Mule


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 24, 2016)

"George Washington was not only the “father of our country” but also of the American Mule.

The best mules in the world resided in Spain, but were the exclusive monopoly of the King Charles III of Spain, who guarded them against any export... When the King heard of General Washington’s quest for the best breeding stock of mules, as a gesture to the famous man, he sent him two of his finest Spanish Jacks as a “Royal Gift.” 

Washington arranged for 30 mares of his own and more from his neighbors to be bred by the “Royal Mule.” Within a couple of years there were 57 new mules at Mount Vernon. Washington farmed them out across the country to improve the nation’s stock, and they formed the basis for the American mule."

_Footnote by me:  _It seems he would have to farm out the _*donkeys*_ to improve the nation's stock.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2016)

I thought these  were cute.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 24, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> I thought these  were cute.


:lol:  ..RR, the mules would have a tough time keeping those on.  How about these?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 24, 2016)

Raven the Dancing Mule
Eight week old female, with an _Oops_ moment!  Owner claims she's playing with that white rock.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> :lol:  ..RR, the mules would have a tough time keeping those on.  How about these?




Those are dang fine!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 25, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Those are dang fine!



Dang tootin' !!!   :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2016)

The History of the American Mule


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2016)

I'd take it!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2016)

President Harry S. Truman with a pair of Missouri mules at the Missouri State Fair, Sedalia, Missouri.






Harry S. Truman with "Susie," a championship mule at the Missouri State Fair, 1955


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 29, 2016)

_Footnote by me:  _It seems he would have to farm out the _*donkeys*_ to improve the nation's stock. 

Ummm,yeah!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2016)

Who remembers this one?


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 29, 2016)

RadishRose, that is a great video. I've seen the title, but never actually _heard_ the song.  Love the pictures too.  Thank you!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2016)

Glad you liked it. That song came out when I was a little girl and my dad and I laughed ourselves silly whenever it came on the radio. Then he bought the record and we drove my mother crazy.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 30, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Who remembers this one?



I know that song, but I never heard it from those guys. I heard it from Dolly Parton


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 1, 2016)

"Saddle Up with Dennis Brouse" to learn about mules.  T. Cross Farm, Chariton, IA.  (TV Series)


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2016)

_Yule Mules _- WV Christmas bluegrass banjo song, by Will Price and John Johnson


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Cookie (Dec 22, 2016)

These here are some cute mules, perfect for the holidays.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 7, 2017)

Mule, Sam Poe Gallery, Bisbee, AZ
Featuring contemporary art by husband and wife, Poe Dismuke and Sam Woolcott. (I see some bedsprings)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 30, 2017)

Mules along the Erie canal.

A statue erected in honor of the boys and mules that towed the barges along the Erie canal.






Team of mules in Lockport NY, notice the series of locks in the background.





Changing teams.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2017)

The mule's name was Sal.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 31, 2017)

Great find, RadishRose!  Never heard of that song (1905), had to look it up.    Here's one version.  Bruce Springsteen has one too.  Not his best. 






Brothers Four version (doesn't mention the mule Sal  )


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2017)

Nancy, it was one of those songs we had to learn in grade school, I guess to teach us some folk music and history. I never forgot it. 

Oh my, The Brothers Four! I used to love them. It's sad that they lost Sal. Thanks for posting these, here's one more-


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2017)

I can remember my Mom saying,  "She's as nervous as a canal horse."

Meaning a canal horse MIGHT be pulled into the canal and drown; which, I'd guess, actually

happened occasionally.  (The canal boats had no oars, motors or sails and had to be pulled through the canal by horses
tethered with ropes.)


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow, Falcon I bet! I can see how that saying got started.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 31, 2017)

Take a look at some of the great photos of hard working mules in this link.

https://www.americanmuleassociation.org/say-anything/the-royal-jack-and-the-knight-of-malta


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2017)

Our summer Campground is located on the Erie Canal. Here is a couple of the oldest running tugs on the canal. Both are still being used.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 31, 2017)

Bea, that link is full of mule-y information.  I'll be reading for days. I like the picture of the mule being unloaded from the ship.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for that  Aunt Bea.  I learned a lot.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 3, 2017)

_Ode to a Mule _- Ken Curtis

"Ever wonder why Festus rode a john mule named 'Ruth' in the TV series, Gunsmoke? Here Ken Curtis tells the story _in Festus' own words_. The majority of photos used are actual photos from the Civil War."

_WARNING_:  Tear Jerker Ending


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2017)

A little off topic, but the Chenango Canal use to run right through my hometown. This canal ran from Utica, NY to Binghamton. It was a feeder canal off the Erie Canal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2017)

The Mule Days Celebration in Bishop, CA.  I'll be there with bells on!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful picture, Bea.  Thanks!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 8, 2017)

Not a mule, just another smart Ass!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 8, 2017)

Aww, he's a sweetie, Bea. The last one, who waited, was even smarter.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 10, 2017)

Okay NancyNGA here is a true story. When I was a kid on the ranch we had one jack and two jennies. The jack was a big ol boy and had a touch of mean in him. One afternoon I was out checking on animals when I rounded the garage to see the jack with the soft part of his nose against the electric fence wire. We had the electric fence to keep the animals from the hay. He had his front feet crossed and was sound asleep..I thought maybe the charger for the fence wasnt working but I could hear it ticking in the garage. mmmm.. Odd..So I touched the wire......bad move. It shocked the living crap out of me..Pissed me off so bad I grabbed a 2x4 and smacked that mule in the head. He shook his head and looked at me like 'what the heck you wake me up for'.....


----------



## kaufen (Mar 11, 2017)

https://youtu.be/9D5Ln5eoPB4


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> Okay NancyNGA here is a true story. When I was a kid on the ranch we had one jack and two jennies. The jack was a big ol boy and had a touch of mean in him. One afternoon I was out checking on animals when I rounded the garage to see the jack with the soft part of his nose against the electric fence wire. We had the electric fence to keep the animals from the hay. He had his front feet crossed and was sound asleep..I thought maybe the charger for the fence wasnt working but I could hear it ticking in the garage. mmmm.. Odd..So I touched the wire......bad move. It shocked the living crap out of me..Pissed me off so bad I grabbed a 2x4 and smacked that mule in the head. He shook his head and looked at me like 'what the heck you wake me up for'.....


Thanks for the story, Duecemoi.  It is strange how that mule could stand his nose on the fence.  I've touched our fence a few times, but never on purpose.  The worst was hitting it with the top of my head. One minute I was standing up, next minute I was on the ground.  Never knew what hit me.  Had to figured it out later.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for the video kaufen.  Have you ever been?  I visited the canyon twice, but didn't have time in the schedule for the mule ride.  Fantastic site, that canyon, almost like you're in another world.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2017)

_Conversation With A Mule _- Andy Griffith, 1958


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 17, 2017)

Plowing at Gee's Bend, Wilcox County, Alabama. 1937 Feb. Library of Congress


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 29, 2017)

Just love those ears, Bea.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Just love those ears, Bea.



I wish I knew what they were looking at.


----------



## Trade (Jun 30, 2017)

Actually this looks like a Donkey or a Burro, but I still think it's funny.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 14, 2017)

The Quill and the Mule - by Rick Bragg





Photo by Phil Mullen

_From the article:
_
_"Scholars have long debated the defining element of great Southern literature. Is it a sense of place? Lost causes? A struggle to transcend the boundries of class and race? No. ...  After some four decades of cataloging, Prof. Jerry Leath Mills, of UNC Chapel Hill concluded that the true test is: *"Is there a dead mule in it?*

__Southern writers were killing mules even before William Faulkner drowned a perfectly good team in the Yoknapatawpha River in _As I Lay Dying_ in 1930. __

The carnage has been written about in The Southern Literary Journal and debated at academic conferences. Mules have perished in books, plays, and stories. They have been worked to death, bludgeoned, asphyxiated (by accident and on purpose), run over, shot (by accident and on purpose), bitten by rabid dogs, stabbed, starved, frozen, herded into the barren plain to perish of thirst, driven mad by erroneously administered castor oil (the less said about this the better), led out to be murdered on the blind curve of a train track, and, in Capote's Other Voices, Other Rooms, hung from a chandelier.

They have been killed by Larry McMurtry, Richard Wright, Reynolds Price, Larry Brown, Robert Morgan, Jack Farris, Kaye Gibbons, Clyde Edgerton... everybody who is anybody. The most inventive is Cormac McCarthy, who had one beheaded by an unbalanced opera singer. "

_William Faulkner at least knew mules.  With the help of his brother, John, he bred them and grew corn to feed them on his 320-acre farm about 17 miles northeast of Oxford, Mississippi.  J.R. Cofield, Faulkner's personal photographer, recalls, “Bill saw Phil Mullen’s closeup picture of a Mississippi mule in my studio one day — I had attached to the print a clipping of his writings in praise of the lowly mule. Only time I ever saw Bill autograph something without being asked.”

_Father and mother he does not resemble, sons and daughters he will never have; 
vindictive and patient (it is a known fact that he will labor ten years willingly 
and patiently for you, for the privilege of kicking you once).​
_




Faulkner at his barn.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2017)

Mule Train to Supai, Grand Canyon






Grand Canyon South Rim to Phantom Ranch


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2017)

Bing Crosby - "Mule Train"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2017)

Years ago the school bus wasn't always yellow!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2017)

Francis the Talking Mule, with Donald O'Connor


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2017)

"Ever wonder why Festus rode a john mule and "he" was named "Ruth" in Gunsmoke? Here Ken Curtis tells the story in Festus' own words. The majority of photos used are actual photos from the Civil War. We hope that you enjoy it"!


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 26, 2017)

Halloween parade, Anaheim, CA, 1951. (probably a donkey)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2017)

Da!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2017)

Sorry if this is a repeat. The ending was when I had to go to bed!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2017)

Pack mule near Mount Lowe, California (circa 1900)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2017)

That looks like too big a load for the poor mule.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 19, 2017)

Journalist Frederick Wadsworth Loring (1848 – 1871) and his mule "Evil Merodach" 
Prescott, AZ, 1871 

Taken about 48 hours before he was killed by indians, while en route by stagecoach from Prescott, Ariz. Terr. to San Bernadino, Cal.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)

Looks like a Happy Mule-tide!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2017)

Who is the mule man of America? Mystery of nomad with three pack animals in tow who has wandered across the country for THIRTY years protesting urbanisation


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 29, 2017)

*Mule-ology*

"First things first: A mule is not a donkey.

"A donkey is a member of the equine family burdened by low self-esteem: a small, modest, long-eared creature from which mules are bred when mated with a horse. In other words, a donkey is the crude base metal from which a superior alloy—the mule—is forged. To call a mule a donkey, then, is at best a beginner’s mistake that will earn the squinting contempt of veteran muleskinners. At worst, they are fighting words".

"There are jack mules (male) and jenny or molly mules (female). There are blue mules, cotton mules, sugar mules, and mining mules. There is a mammoth mule that weighs a thousand pounds. George Washington was a mule breeder. But all mules are immune to politics. There is no idealistic mule".




A mountain mule’s first bath in the Euphrates River, with guide Mustafa Filiz. Near Siverek, Turkey.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2017)

Mo the Mule - A Day in the Life


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## oldman (Jan 2, 2018)

I think mules are cool. My son has a friend that owns a small family farm, but since his kids are now grown, he has started to downsize with the animals. He still has his two mules, two pygmy goats, a pot belly pig that gets to stay indoors, two dogs and one cat. The one goat insists on bucking me, but I don't know why. The guy that owns the goats said that I am the only person he bucks. The pig, squeals as soon as I try to pet him. However, if I offer him food (carrots), then he is OK with me rubbing his head. Oh, he also has a really nice horse that he rescued from someone that was going to have her put down because her racing days were over. The outdoor animals are kept in a heated barn. The barn stays at about 60° and the stalls are kept very clean. I will have to get some pictures the next time that I go to his place.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Mo the Mule - A Day in the Life



This is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Who is the mule man of America? Mystery of nomad with three pack animals in tow who has wandered across the country for THIRTY years protesting urbanisation



This was very interesting! Thanks, Meanderer.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2018)

Draft Mule Photograph - In The Company Of Giants by Ron McGinnis


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2018)

Just a pretty picture


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2018)

Solders paying tribute to 8 million donkeys, horses and mules that died during WW1


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 4, 2018)

Pappy, I think that donkey is expecting triplets, and daddy might have been a horse. Yikes!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 5, 2018)

Mule Train was a huge hit by Frankie Laine, Vaughn Monroe, Bing Crosby and Tennessee Ernie in 1949. However, the original recording was by Buz Butler. It was issued on Decca 49194 in 1949.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 4, 2018)

Jebel Saghro Morocco Walking with the Ait Atta nomads a Berber tribe as they undertake their annual migraton


----------



## Manatee (Mar 9, 2018)

My dad told me back when I was a kid that he tried riding a mule bareback when he was a kid.  He said that he thought the mules backbone would saw him in two.  He never tried that again.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 15, 2018)

How to Harness a Pair of Mules
 So complicated.  I'd rather turn a key. layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2018)

Ya can't make this stuff up, British Tri-ass-letes!

Reminds me of our Hyacinth and poor dear Richard, LOL!!!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2018)

Cute,  Aunt Bea.  3 Nice little animules.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 3, 2018)

Stanley Andrews, first host (1952-1963) of Death Valley Days 






Sponsored by 20 Mule Team Borax (Boraxo)


----------



## wvnewbie (Apr 4, 2018)

Grew up on a farm - no mules.  Neighbors did have some.  I did NOT know that mules are often kept with livestock for protection from predators.  Locally here in WV, I have met two farmers who keep the coyotes from their livestock with a mule!

Great thread everyone - Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2018)

Washington Phillips, a peddler, part-time preacher and gospel singer, with his mule cart.





Nearly 90 years ago, a peddler and part-time preacher arrived at a makeshift recording studio in Dallas carrying a strange instrument and a fierce aversion to spiritual hypocrisy.

"The producer Columbia Records had sent down from New York was baffled by the man's contraption, cataloging it simply as a "novelty." But Columbia liked Washington Phillips' songs enough to record him five times from 1927-1929, in sessions that produced some of the era's most beautiful and beguiling gospel music".


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2018)

Tourists visit Seven Fall in this 1899 photo. Photo identified on back as "Archibald Easton of St. Louis with wife and son at Seven Falls." 1899. John Lipsey Photograph Collection, courtesy of Pikes Peak Library District, 304-2336. Naturalist James Hull opened Seven Falls as a tourist attraction in the early 1880s. A local entrepreneur paid Hull $500 for the privilege of taking passengers by carriages, burros and horses to the falls for 25 cents each, according to a history on the Colorado Springs Convention and Visitors Bureau website.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2018)

Probably a repeat....but a good one!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## dkay (Aug 6, 2018)

There is a small rural town in the Texas panhandle called Muleshoe. This is the historical marker that is located there, sort of a strange dedication to the mule.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2018)

"Bill Aldrich of Muleshoe Texas" by Sherrod Fielden


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2019)

[h=2]United States Soldiers pay tribute to the 8 million Horses, Donkeys, and Mules that lost their lives during World War I, 1918[/h]





In the early 20th century this group of soldiers struck a pose


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 8, 2019)

NancyNGA said:


> Anyone else think that mules are beautiful? I especially like the tall red ones. Must be the ears. Never had a desire to own a horse, but if I did, I'd pick a mule instead.
> 
> View attachment 32885 View attachment 32884
> 
> ...



Beautiful! Never a mule but had some fine donks. Went to Mule and Donkey Show up in Chatsworth Georgia about 20 years ago and seen some very beautiful mules.

  Hubby and I had to get rid of our equine 15 yr ago. it was hard to do. But found them good homes with right to check on them to make sure they were being treated fair. Turned down several before we found good ones.


Here is my Rosie with her pet rooster Lucky. She was a solid. She was having a bad hair day in this pic.


----------

